# Ride or Die in Juli



## grobis (2. Juli 2003)

Hi zusammen,

wer hat den Lust am kommenden Wochenende eine Runde, eventuell Teufelsmühle, zu drehen?
Das Wetter ist ja nun wieder erträglich, so dass man es auch ohne Getränke-Anhänger weiter als 5 km schafft. 
Wie sieht denn der Terminplan im Juli aus, Freudenstadt u. Ka?

Also dann auf ein Neues.....  

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## nkwd (2. Juli 2003)

Du meinst den 6. Juli? Da muß ich leider passen, da hat mein Vater Geburtstag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (2. Juli 2003)

Dieses WE wird´s knapp.

Aber nächstes???
Teufelsmühle wollt ich schon immer mal fahren.


----------



## nkwd (2. Juli 2003)

nächsten So - also der 13. wär bei mir auch passend!
wie siehts aus, merken wir uns den vor?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juli 2003)

Sag ich doch! Vielleicht gelingt uns ein guter Mix aus Höhenmeter bolzen und Single-trailen ...


----------



## grobis (2. Juli 2003)

Nun haben wir's geschafft....  

  Wir halten als den 13. Juli fest.  

Wer spielt den Tour-Guide, damit wir alle genug Höhenmeter in
die Beine bekommen und der Spassfaktor beim Trail fahren nicht
leidet ?  

Gruss Grobis


----------



## Triple F (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *:
> 
> Wer spielt den Tour-Guide, damit wir alle genug Höhenmeter in
> ...



Fezalicious ? Bernhardinhio?


----------



## Froschel (3. Juli 2003)

o.k. ich kann den Tourieguide spielen , wo fahren wir denn eigentlich hin ????


----------



## Sebastian (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Als ersten Beitrag im Forum teile ich mit dass ich am 13. Juli dabei wäre 


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *wo fahren wir denn eigentlich hin ????   *



Ist doch ganz egal, wir fahren dir hinterher!!!



Wo steckt denn eigentlich unser StéphaneW? Immer noch lädiert? Oder ist das Patriot schon zerstört? Meld dich doch mal!


----------



## Klausi-Mausi (3. Juli 2003)

Halli-hallo,

am 13. würde ich auch gerne mitkommen, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt. Keine Sorge, bin meistens recht anständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (3. Juli 2003)

das scheint ja ne richtige Massenausfahrt zu geben


----------



## nkwd (3. Juli 2003)

ja, richtig voll hier auf einmal  
aber stört net - immer her mit dem Frischfleisch


----------



## grobis (3. Juli 2003)

Das wird ja richtig spassig, am Ende müssen wir noch Versorgungsstände ordern.  
N'en Pulk macht den Nordschwarzwald unsicher. 
Wird bestimmt ne riesen Gaudi  

@Bernhard: Ich schlies mich der Meinung Schwarzspecht an, wir folgen deinem Hinterrad... 

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## Froschel (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *............. wir folgen deinem Hinterrad...
> 
> Grüsse Grobis *


aber bitte mit gebührendem Abstand ,weil wenns mich wieder mal hinledert danach noch Reifenabdrücke von 10 Bikern auf dem Rücken sieht auch nicht schick aus


----------



## fez (4. Juli 2003)

ich kann nicht den 13 Jammerjammerjammer

Welche Trails willst Du denn unter die Hufe nehmen ?


----------



## Klausi-Mausi (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *
> ...danach noch Reifenabdrücke von 10 Bikern auf dem Rücken ... *



Doch doch, das ist tres chic  Mach Dir keine Sorgen, ich bin ja Rettungsassistent, wir flicken Dich danach schon wieder zusammen. Mit etwas Glück siehst Du danach sogar fast wieder so aus wie vorher, sofern Du das möchtest  
Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (9. Juli 2003)

also dann:
Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr. 
Treffpunkt hängt wohl von der Strecke ab, oder Tourguide  ?

@bernhard: Was hast du die denn für eine Mördertour für uns überlegt?

Da bin ich doch gespannt  

Gruss Grobis


----------



## nkwd (9. Juli 2003)

wir könnten die Tour ja in Gaggenau beginnen lassen  (wär für mich am praktischsten, denn ich bin am Sa auf ner Party) 
hät da ne gute idee für die streckenplanung  *indeckunggeh* 
Gaggenau - Aufstieg über Ottenau, Selbach in Wald - Bernstein - Käppele - Teufelsmüle


----------



## Triple F (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *wir könnten die Tour ja in Gaggenau beginnen lassen  *



Einspruch.... Natürlich fährt man in Schwann louz.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juli 2003)

Die Karlsruher fahren in der Südstadt los, ihr in Schwann und Gaggenau. Wir treffen uns in der Teufelsmühle, saufen vier, fünf Weizenradler, torkeln den Trail runter und Klausi-Mausi (und dann noch "Liebesspieler" - werde mich demnächst "Kuschelspecht" nennen!) leistet dann professionelle Erste Hilfe ...*

@ TripleF
Hab gestern (erstmals) Turbonegro bei Viva gesehen - Alter Schwede! Das sind ja echte Psychopathen!!

Gruß
Wolfgang

* war ja nur e Spässle, gell! Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt B. Herrenalb um 11 Uhr?


----------



## nkwd (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzspecht _
> ** war ja nur e Spässle, gell! Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt B. Herrenalb um 11 Uhr? *


wie wärs mit Bad Herrenalb 11.30 ? wär das ok?
und wo dort?


----------



## grobis (10. Juli 2003)

Also mit 11.30 kann ich auch leben. Aber wie wollen wir fahren?
Wo ist eigentlich unser Tourguide? Naja bisschen Zeit bleibt ja noch.
Je nachdem wo wir hinfahren, könnten wir uns ja am Freibad in Herrenalb treffen?

Gruss Gobis


----------



## Triple F (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *
> Wo ist eigentlich unser Tourguide?
> *



Der kommt nach...


----------



## Froschel (10. Juli 2003)

jou da bin ich wieder, also Tour wird noch nix veraten ,hab nämlich selber noch keine Ahnung. Langweilen wird sich jedoch keiner ))
Hab mir gedacht ich fahr hier so um 10.30 los ,kann auch noch jemand mitnehmen (Schwarzspecht ???kann dich in der Südstadt abholen wenn du willst) und treffen könnte man sich in BH(Bad Herre...) um 11 oder so am Strababahnhof.
Also bis denno


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *Schwarzspecht ???*



Bernhard,

fährst du mitm Automobil? Ich muß bei mir leider ein Fragezeichen hinter die Teilnahme machen, da nächsten Mittwoch Hausmesse ist (war auch noch meine Idee!!) und ich evtl. am Wochenende was arbeiten muß ...

Gebe hier noch Bescheid!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Ich bin eventuell auch interessiert, ich würde aber direkt nach Gaggenau fahren. Es sind nur 25km durch die Rheinfähre.

Wie lange ist die Tour wieder ?

Ich melde mich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StephaneW _
> *Ich bin eventuell auch interessiert, ich würde aber direkt nach Gaggenau fahren.*


direkt mitm Rad?
wir zwei könnten uns dann in Gagg treffen und nach B. Herrenalb radeln


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Na ja, ich will ja viel fahren um dazu bereit zu sein:







Wie weit ist es von Gaggenau nach Herrenalb ?
Der Heiko "Headshok" könnte eventuell auch mitkommen, der ist von Iffezheim.


----------



## grobis (10. Juli 2003)

@Bernhard: Wenn Schwarzspecht klemmt  
hast du eventuell noch Platz im Auto, oder wir fahren mit meinem, muss man allerdings das Vorderrad rausmachen?

Im Allgemeinen ist wohl fix: 11.00 in Herrenhalb am Bahnhof,
oder wollen wir ne halbe Std später machen, damit nkwd noch en bissl pennen kann (ist da net ne party) ?

Gruss Grobis


----------



## nkwd (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *damit nkwd noch en bissl pennen kann (ist da net ne party) ?*


ach, im Notfall verpenn ich einfach wieder  
11 wird gehen

@Stephane
von Gaggenau nach Bad Herrenalb würd ich mal gemütlich ca 45min - 1h rechnen. also damit wir sicher sind, sollten wir uns um 10 Uhr treffen
momentan wüßt ich zwar nur nen direkten Weg auf normalen Straßen und net im Wald, aber ich kann mir ja mal ne Karte zu gemüte führen, wenn ihr was gegen Asphalt habt


----------



## grobis (10. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd_
> ach, im Notfall verpenn ich einfach wieder



Ok, Ok, wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr, dann klappts garantiert


----------



## nkwd (10. Juli 2003)

diesmal stell ich mir 2 Wecker! dann klappt das schon! *hoff*


----------



## StephaneW (10. Juli 2003)

Ich wäre ok für 10h in Gaggenau. dort war ich aber noch nie, bis Kuppenheim nur.
Wo kann man sich dort treffen ?


----------



## Klausi-Mausi (10. Juli 2003)

Also los: um 11 Uhr in Gaggenau. Und zwar am Bahnhof. Ich hoffe es gibt dort nur einen. War nämlich noch nie dort dort, werds schon irgendwie finden....  

@ StephaneW: Bon jours. Hey, find ich toll, dass Du auch kommst. Hol mich doch bitte in Baden-Baden ab. Ich kenn ne Abkürzung dorthin.  

Habt ihr eigentlich mal den Wetterbericht gehört? Soll ja richtig schön werden am Sonntag  

Bis dann


----------



## nkwd (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Klausi-Mausi _
> *Also los: um 11 Uhr in Gaggenau.  *


moment - um 11 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof
in Gaggenau treffen wir uns um 10 Uhr.
Wenn ihr zusammen von Baden Baden rüber kommt, könnten wir uns am Ottenauer Schwimmbad treffen, fall du das kennst Klausi-mausi
wenn net, dann vielleicht auch in Gaggenau am Bahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausi-Mausi (11. Juli 2003)

Alla gud: am Samstag um 10.oo am Ottenauer Schwimmbad





 war nur Spass, jaja, am Sonntag natürlich ...

Bis dann, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Froschel (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grobis _
> *@Bernhard: Wenn Schwarzspecht klemmt
> hast du eventuell noch Platz im Auto, ?
> *


kein problem, wo sollen wir uns treffen (wohnst du in K`he)??


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Juli 2003)

mein radl wird (vielleicht?!?!) morgen fertig (Nabe, Pedale und Antrieb komplett am *rsch - danke an Coda und Shimano!). mit wochenendarbeit weiß ich noch nicht - ich komme entweder 11 uhr nach Herrenalb Bhf (Rad oder Bahn) oder halt nicht!

falls wir uns nicht sehen wünsche ich euch viel spaß!
muß jetzt demnächst zu Robbie Williams (großer Schwarm meiner Frau) aufbrechen ....

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## grobis (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bernhard_
> kein problem, wo sollen wir uns treffen (wohnst du in K`he)??



Mitten drin! Kennst du das Haus vom Eisenstein, in der Amalienstr neben der Araltankstelle?
Ist das für dich in Ordnung?

@Schwarzspecht: Da wollte ich auch hin, aber leider ist die BAB so voll das ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffe, muss ja noch von Basel nach KA fahren, viel Spass beim Mega Konzert des Jahres

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## Thomas Ka (11. Juli 2003)

hi, alle miteinander,

würde mich gern mit einklinken wollen - bin mir jedoch nicht mehr sicher, wo und wann denn der treffpunkt ist - 10 uhr gaggenau oder 11 uhr, oder doch bad herrenalb oder schwimmbad ottenau 

- hä????????? - 

bitte gebt mir eine info für einen ortsunkundigen - komme dann mit auto und rad drin

danke im voraus


----------



## nkwd (11. Juli 2003)

also, ganz einfach: 
ein Teil trifft sich in Ottenau (Ortsteil von Gaggenau) um 10 Uhr am Schwimmbad und radelt von dort aus nach Bad Herrenalb wo wir alle uns um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof zum eigentlichen Tourstart treffen.
Ob sich in Ka noch jemand tifft, um nach B.Herrenalb zu radeln, weiß ich nicht. Glaub aber die fahren alle mit Auto hin - wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab.

Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (11. Juli 2003)

Ellesen!
Cool, dass so viele mitkommen.
11h VAG-Bahnhof, the hip place to B!


----------



## Thomas Ka (11. Juli 2003)

ahhhhh !!!! danke für die erläuterungen - nkwd,

habe nun jedoch ein anderes problem - leider habe ich mein kopfschutz nich hier, sondern noch bei mama - müsste dann bei den schnelleren passagen die finger an die bremse nehmen - aber ich denke, da es eine sontags tour ist müsste das mal machbar sein - no risk no fun

also, ich denke dann bis sonntag - tschau


----------



## headshok (11. Juli 2003)

Und noch einer
Am Sonntag zwar die erste Bergetappe bei der Tour,
 aber Stephan konnte mir mit seinem Höhenprofil schon zeigen was ich tun sollte.
Komme dann auch nach Gaggenau, wenn nicht einer schon von Baden-Baden fahren will.


----------



## Klausi-Mausi (12. Juli 2003)

@headshok: Hallo auch, doch doch, ich fahr von BAD aus los. Wie wärs mit nem Treff um 9.15 Uhr vorm Friedrichsbad? Kennst Du Dich aus in der Gegend, hast Du ne Ahnung, wo dieses Ottenheimer/hofer Schwimmbad rumliegt?


----------



## grobis (12. Juli 2003)

Da haben wir das beste Wetter und was macht mein Körper mit mir?  

Ich habe ne fette Sommer-Erkältung und nun weiss ich auch warum ich in den letzten Tagen mich so schlapp fühlte.

Damit ihr nicht alle 5 km auf mich warten müsst, bleibe ich zuhause. Ausserdem laufe ich in 14 Tagen den Swiss-Apline Team Wettbewerb in Davos mit und sollte bis dahin wieder 100% fit sein.

Also dann viel Spass.....

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## nkwd (12. Juli 2003)

*@grobis*
schade, aber wenn net fit bist, dann tust deinem körper auch keinen gefallen damit!



> _Original geschrieben von Klausi-Mausi _
> *hast Du ne Ahnung, wo dieses Ottenheimer/hofer Schwimmbad rumliegt? *


Ottenauer Schwimmbad!
wie kommt ihr von Baden-Baden nach Gaggenau?
wenn ihr über die Wolfsschlucht fahrt und dann runter nach Selbach, dann müßt ihr nur ganz einfach durch den Ort durch und dann der großen Straße nach - direkt vorm nächsten Ort (ottenau) liegt rechts der Straße das Schwimmbad
wenn ihr über Oos, Haueneberstein, Kuppenheim nach Gaggenau fahrt, dann müßt ihr der Murg entlang durch Gaggenau durch, am DaimlerChrystler vorbei (ab dann seid ihr in Ottenau), direkt nachm Ende des Diamlerwerkes rechts über die Brücke und bei der Apotheke links abbiegen und der Straße folgen und dann am Ortsende im Kreisel Richtung Gernsbach, Selbach, BB und da direkt nach dem ihr unter der Brücke mitm Zubringer durch seid is links das Schwimmbad. 

Stephane hab ich meine HandyNr per PM geschickt - wenn ihr euch mit ihm trefft, dann könnt ihr euch ja melden, wenn ihrs net findet!

ich hab jetzt mal in die Karte geguckt. Hab ne Strecke mit bissel mehr Weg im Wald gefunden. Aber wir werden nach Bad Herrenalb trotzdem genug Straße nehmen müssen, denn das is der kürzeste Weg...

*@bernhard*
schreib mirt deine Handy Nr bitte auch mal per PM, damit ich mich melden kann, falls bei unserer "Gruppe" irgendwas sein sollte
ansonsten bis 11 Uhr in B.Herrenalb...


----------



## headshok (12. Juli 2003)

@ Klausi -  ? 
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wo das Friedrichbad liegt, fahre deshalb direkt nach Ottenau. (über Balg - Wolfsschlucht)


----------



## nkwd (13. Juli 2003)

so, wieder daheim und dank dusche wieder unter den lebenden...
schön wars, auch wenn ich jetzt wohl erst mal so schnell kein MTB mehr fahren kann. werd mal gucken, ob ich mir gleich ne komplette neue Kurbegarnitur holen werd. 

btw: hab ich net vorhin erzählt, daß ich mir die Tour de France Etappe ausgenommen hab und mir garantiert irgendwer die Ergebnisse vorher sagen wird?! 
wie wars: kurz bevor ich daheim bin, schreib mein Vater mir SMS, wer gewonnen hat - warum erzähl ich dem eigentlich lang und breit, daß ichs aufnehm?!?! 
und dann wollt ichs grad trotzdem angucken: nur schwarz auf der Kassette! guck ich hintern Videorekorder, steckts Kabel net drin  meine Schwester hatte den Video gestern abend mit dabei und dann nachts keinen Bock mehr den wieder anzuschliesßen! DANKE!
und dann soll man sich net mal aufregen? ne, super jetzt sind hier alle daheim auf mich sauer - ich glaub ich geh grad wieder radfahren.....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Juli 2003)

... also ich habe 1. verpennt, 2. noch a bisserl gearbeitet und bin dann 3. mit meiner Sabine geradelt (die hat es tatsächlich mal 'nen Berg hoch geschafft!). Die neue Gabel (Bild kommt bald) musste ich dann noch ausgiebig testen und bin mal "dr pfad" runtergehoppelt ...

Jetzt will ich aber einen teuflisch guten Tourbericht!! Damit ich weiß, was ich verpasst habe ...

Gruß


----------



## Froschel (14. Juli 2003)

Nun denn ein kleiner Tourenbericht für alle zuhausgebliebene,auf das ihr euch eures fernbleibens erzürnet.
Treff- und Startpunkt war Bahnhof Herrenalb, wo sich doch eine beachtliche Menge an Rössern und Reitern des Forums sammelten. Nach einigen wartens auf evtl. Nachzügler(Schwarzspecht) gings los Richtung Teufelsmühle, zuerst auf Trail dann Strasse(gähn). Oben angekommen wurden uns von einer reichlich verwirrten Wirtin(oh welch Wortwahl) kühle Getränke gereicht. Nach etwas verwirrung ,da 3F und ich unsere Schienbeinprotektoren anzogen, mußten zuerst die Wogen wieder geglättet werden. Nun schlug die Stunde der wahren MTB`ler, den Trail runter bis nach Loffenau(schwärm), welcher allerding etwas Kollateralschaden vorderte. Einige ganz unerschrockene stürtzten sich sogar ohne Helm und Handschuhe in dieses Abenteuer. Unten angekommen und gesammelt gings übern Berg nach Reichental(glaub das hieß so, oder?). Hier war dann unsre 1. Verpflegungsstation, inklusive Blick auf das Freibad und die hübschen Schwarzwaldmädels.
Von hier gings dann den den Trail Richtung Gaggenau, auf welchem wiederum nicht alle Sturtzfrei blieben  .
Von Gaggenau gings dann nochmal auf der Strasse(bäh) zurück nach BH.
Alles in allem warn`s dann so ca. 45KM und ne menge HM.
Also dann bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (14. Juli 2003)

So, dann erzähl ich halt mal aus meiner Warte:
Eine Gruppe von 4 übermotivierte (Stephane, Headshock, Klausi-Mausi und nkwd) traf sich in Ottenau am Schwimmbad, um von dort aus schon mal die Hälfte der Höhenmeter zur Teufelsmühle bereits vor dem offiziellen Tourstart zurückzulegen: Von Ottenau gings nach Hörden, durch das Laufbachtal (wo der 1. Defekt des Tages zu beklagen war: Loch im Schlauch bei Klaus, aber das hatte sich schnell wieder) hinauf nach Loffenau und dann auf der Fahrstraße übers Käppele hinab nach Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof. Dort trafen wir auf den entspannt in der Sonne rumlungernden Rest (Thomas, TripleF, Bernhard und Armin). Ok, nur die 2 erstgenannte lungerten in der Sonne rum (wo wir uns aber sogleich anschlossen), Bernhard und Armin waren eigentlich noch am Räder zusammenbauen (und so mancher fragte sich, ob die die Rahmen erst noch fertig schweissen mußten  )
Ok, dann also Realstart: durch Herrenalb durch und nen gemütlichen Trail hinauf zur ("dummen"  @schwarzspecht: hab mir diesmal den namen der hütte gemerkt) Rißwasenhütte. Dort bekamen wir von Bernhard dann eine kleine Safari-Einlage (meine Scheinbeine haben heute irgendwie überall so rote Striemen...) spendiert - und er wollte nicht mal den vorher geforderten Weizen-Radler dafür bezahlt haben  Nach dem Spaß kam dann aber wieder der erst des Lebens: die Straße hinauf zur Teufelsmühle. Spontan konnte ich mit den Profis in Alp d'Huez mitfühlen  Heiko (headshock) und ich quälten uns als Spitzengruppe hinauf (wir sollten mal ein IBC Bergtrikot einführen   ) wo wir dann verdient Pause machten und auf den Rest warteten. Natürlich müßten wir die ganzen (unnötig) verstrammpelten Kalorien wieder zu uns führen, beschränkten uns aber vorerst darauf, nur für was zu trinken einzukehren. Flaschen auffüllen war leider nicht: "Kein Trinkwasser"-Schilder klebten an jedem Wasserhahn. Da fragten wir uns schon, mit welchem Wasser die zB spülen.... Ach ja, wir stellten auch noch fest, daß Rennradfahrer Probleme haben Mountainbikes wahrzunehmen, aber eigentlich is Triple ja selber Schuld, wenn er sich unbedingt eines in Tarnfarben kaufen muß! 
Nach der Pause gabs eine Kehrtwende in der Gestalt der Tour: während für die einen der wirklich Spaß nach der Schinderei begann, kam mir das irgendwie andersherum vor....  
Während Bernhard noch beteuerte, daß es "ganz harmlos" da den Trail heruntergeht, zog er sich seine Protektoren an und mein Verstand konnte nicht anders als lästerlicherweise an seinen Worten Zweifel zu hegen. Und dann ging auf Trails im Highspeed bergab nach Loffenau - ok, irgend so einer in nem magenta Trikot (kA, wer das war  ) hat den Speed gesenkt, denn er hat immer den anderen zu Wartepausen verholfen (gebts ruhig zu, ihr wart doch froh drum  ). 
So,  in Loffenau angekommen (und glücklich unverletzt zu sein ), haben wir uns dann teilweise in der Sportgaststätte mit frischem Wasser versorgt, und kämpfen uns zurück in den Wald und nach Lautenbach, wo Bernhard und ich mit unseren Karten die weitere Route nach dem Prinzip "das könnte der Weg sein, den wir suchen" weiterplanten  aber nur wenige Meter, denn dann erklärte uns ein freundlicher Herr, daß es da wo wir zu den Lautenfelsen langfahren wollten viel zu steil sein und wenn man seinen Anweiseungen folgt in gut 10min Reichental (wo wir auch hinwollten) ist. Also vertrauten wir naiverweise dem Einheimischen . Irgendwie brauchten wir wesentlich länger als 10min und ich hab mich auch mehrmals gefragt, wie steil wohl unser ursprünglich anvisierter Weg sein mußte, während ich mich mit Gewalt die ewig lange und steile Steigung,  auf die wir geschickt wurden, hochkämpfte. Zweifel an Qualität der Weg-Beschreibung kamen dann spätestens auf als ich mich fragte, wo bitte denn der ebene Weg sein soll, der uns "gleich nachdem man da die kurze Steigung hoch ist" versprochen wurde. Egal - mittlerwile beschäftigte mich nämlich mehr, daß ich mir auf den Trails von der Teufelsmühle herunter das mittlere Kettenblatt ganz ordent verbogen habe.  Ein echtes Kunststück, denn das kleine hat gar nichts abbekommen und das große (wie ich daheim jetzt festgestellt habe) ein bisschen was. Naja, als Rennradfahrer weiß man ja wies mit nur 2 Kettenblättern ist und so konnten wir die Tour fortsetzen, bis wenig später die nächste Material bedingte Pause kam: Klaus hatte es auf nem Trail gelegt und sein grauer (und schön teurer)Tacho hatte es sich irgendwo in den Bergen aus Laub bequem gemacht.... Nach einiger Sucharbeit war der Tacho aber dann wieder am Rad und es ging weiter ins schöne Reichental, wo wir einkehren wollten. Wie wir aber dann feststellen mußten gibts dort keien Wirtschaften mehr, aber ein freundlicher Opa erklärte uns, daß wir im Schwimmbad was zu essen bekommen würden. Na also, auf zur Kalorienaufnahme! Nun muß man halt wissen, daß im Murgtal die Schwimmbäder in den Käffern immer in nem Seitental liegen, wo ein laufender Bach leicht gestaut werden konnte. Das hieß für uns dann nochmal ordentlich Kalorienverbrennen bevor wir neue in Form von leckeren  Heißen Würstchen, Eis, Kuchen, Bier und Cola zu uns führen konnten. Nach dieser gemütlichen Pause führen wir nen leicht bis mittelschweren Trail recht eben nach Scheuern und von dort nach Gernsbach, wo sich dann die Gruppe trennte. Die Übermotivierten hatten ihren Weg übers Käppele nämlich schon morgens hinter sich gebracht, während sich die anderen sich dieses Vergnügen bis zum Schluß aufgehoben hatten.
Wir 4 rollten dann wieder gemütlich durch Hörden nach Ottenau ans Schwimmbad und gingen heim, während der Rest wohl grad zu diesem Zeitpunkt kurz vorm Käppele sein mußte und noch bissel zu kämpfen hatte.

ach ja, das ganze waren insgesamt ca 1500 HM und rund 50km


----------



## grobis (14. Juli 2003)

Hört sich ja klasse an, für jeden ein paar Schrecksekunden. 
Bissel Eifersüchtig kann man da ja schon werden.....
Schade das es bei mir nicht ging, übrigens ist die Erkältung immer noch fleissig bei mir.
Na hoffentlich klappts beim nächsten Mal.....

Grüsse Grobis


----------



## Triple F (15. Juli 2003)

Jetzt mal meine Erinnerungen...






Klausi-Mausi,NKWD,Thomas_KA,Triple F,Headshock,Stephane_W,Armin & Bernhard (v.l.n.r.)

Von Bad Herrenhalb ging´s direkt zur Teufelsmühle. Nach einigen Metern auf Straße-Trail-Gemisch stand ich also davor: die Wand, die Unbezwingbare, der pure Hass. Steil und betoniert! Als ich noch dachte "What da heck!" waren headshock und nkwd schon in ihrem Element und ich am Ende. Schnell hatte ich die rote Laterne, aber dank Bernhard kam ich da auch irgendwie hoch, wobei ich von den letzten 938 Hm keine Erinnerung mehr habe  .


Oben angekommen schaute ich in mehrere längst erholte (oder nie wirklich erschöpfte) Gesichter.
Aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt:













Die Pause nutzten einige um sich alkoholfreie Bier-Misch-Erfrischungen zu mixen, Trinkwasser zu suchen oder ihre Fahrräder vom Boden aufzuheben (..und ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, dass das Absicht war "Du *****,****,***** Rennradlerin! Wenn ich Dich erwische, dann **** *** ***  ***** ***!"). Da fällt mir ein... das Helius hat seitdem nen schiefen Hinterbau. Um meine Laune aUfzubessern, dachte ich an die Abfahrt. Bernhard griff in seinen Rucksack, holte seine Neopren-Beinlinge raus und ich war auch froh, dass ich meine Protektoren dabei hatte (einen schönen Gruß und gute Besserung an Joseba Beloki  ).

Die Abfahrt hatte es in sich, ich hatte natürlich oben gleich nen Chainsuck aber dann ging´s doch noch. Hin und wieder gab jeder von uns mal lustige Geräusche von sich, vor mir zum Beispiel mal Stephane, der seinen Schneemenschen in ein fieses Loch manövrierte, worauf ihn dieser jäh abschüttelte. Verschrammte Schulter usw., aber tapfer und weiter geht´s. Felsenmeer-Style.
Bevor´s zuviel wird...schaut die Pix an:





Hier unser *JackAss-Jan, der alte Crasher.*












Das kleinste Kaff,aber natürlich ein Schwimmbad! 




Auszeit!!!

HiRez-Pics in "1024" sind bei mir erhältlich, ich hab auch noch mehr,können ja mal ne NL-Tour-Pics-CD machen... 

Schön war´s! Danke, Jungs!

*@Bernhard:* Den Apfel schon aus dem Rucksack genommen  ??!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Juli 2003)

Literatur-Nobelpreis geht an nkwd, Oskar für beste Kamera an TripleF!


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2003)

an alle Schreiber und Fotografierer  !

So hat man als Nichtmitkönner wenigstens was davon.... 

Super !


----------



## Triple F (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *So hat man als Nichtmitkönner wenigstens was davon....
> *



...nächstes Mal bestimmt!!!


@Bernhard:
Wie heißt denn der Felsen, von dem ich das 6. und 7. Bild gemacht hab?


----------



## nkwd (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _
> *HiRez-Pics in "1024" sind bei mir erhältlich, ich hab auch noch mehr,können ja mal ne NL-Tour-Pics-CD machen...  *


*sichmeld* bitte an [email protected]



> _Original geschrieben von Triple F _*
> Literatur-Nobelpreis geht an nkwd, *


danke! du weißt ja, daß der recht gut dotiert ist - also her mit dem preisgeld  

*@all*
werd jetzt wahrsch. meine ganze Kurbelgarnitur wechseln. 
da im Laden die Deore Kurbeln so viel kosten wie bei eBay die XT, wollt ich mir die holen, kann dann damit aber schlecht zum Einbau im Laden erscheinen.... also heißt das selbst ist der Mann.
könnte mir da jemand mit Erfahrung und passendem Werkzeug vielleicht helfen?


----------



## fez (15. Juli 2003)

Kurbelabzieher kann ich Dir leihen.
Wir können ja mal einen Grill- und Bastelabend bei mir veranstalten - und die gesamten Nordlichter stehen Dir mit "klugen" Ratschlägen zur Seite....


----------



## nkwd (15. Juli 2003)

danke fürs angebot!
hast zufälligerweise noch das Werkzeug um ein Innenlager zu wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (15. Juli 2003)

Hey,

also ich muss sagen dass die Abfahrten einfach geil waren  , ich hatte schon mehrmals gehört dass es im schwarzwald nur breite Wege gäbe, aber der Bernhard hat uns ganz schön das Gegenteil bewiesen.  

Ich komme wieder, keine Frage...


----------



## Triple F (15. Juli 2003)

Die Pix brenn ich mal bei Gelegenheit auf ne CD und reiche sie weiter, dann kann der Fez oder so, seine Tourpix draufmachen usw....

Also, fez pm´e mir mal deine Addy.

Da ich daheim kein www hab, kann ich an der Uni ein paar große Bilder hochladen. 

3F


----------



## fez (16. Juli 2003)

@ NKWD: Ja - ich habe so einen Komplett-Kasten

@ Stephane: gerade um die Teufelmühle gibts noch einiges was Du noch nicht gesehen hast.... !


@ Addy ? Wasn das ?


----------



## Triple F (17. Juli 2003)

@ fez:
Addy = Adresse = Anschrift...


----------



## fez (17. Juli 2003)

Computer-Depp dankt - dachte schon das wäre was elektronisches....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *gerade um die Teufelmühle gibts noch einiges*



Lechz, sabber, gier!!!

Kann mir mal jemand anschaulich zeigen, wo denn diese Wundertrails stecken? Und wo ist "noch einiges"? Oder mal die ganze "Ride or die Tour" einzeichnen ...

Gruß
Schwarzspecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (23. Juli 2003)

wie wärs denn  einfach mal mit Mitfahren


----------

